# Sacrilegious Sausage Gumbo



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

This came out really good, kind of a riff on the old style, I know the traditionalists will want to Lynch me, but it was good.

Yeah, I know you're supposed to start with the thickener, but I always burn it, so I do at the end. And, those black eyed peas rock!

INGREDIENTS
1 pound chopped okra
1 pound chopped onion
1 pound chopped green bell peppers
1 pound chopped celery
1 pound andouille sausage
6 - 12 cloves peeled and chopped garlic
optional jalapeño peppers to taste (I use about a pound) chopped
1 or half a pound each of: Italian hot sausage, Italian mild sausage, bratwurst, American "breakfast" sausage chopped into pieces about half an inch to an inch
Olive oil or other oil (gotta please the heart docs somehow)
optional 1 pound of black eyed peas
optional 1 pound of corn

PROCEDURE
Heat oil in pot toast garlic till golden
Put Okra, onion, peppers, celery, and black eyed peas and corn, if used, and let cook on low heat, till they give up their juices, fill the kitchen with their aroma, and become this green stew in the pot.
Meantime, fry the sausage (except the Andouille) in pan, reserving the grease, till browned on one side, put in bowl, reserve grease
When the veggies cook down, add the sausage, including andouille to the pot, cook on low heat and add thickener
EDIT put grease in pot, scrape the pan

MAKING THICKENER
Heat about half a cup to a cup of oil in pan, when hot, add about ten heaping tablespoons of flour (I use whole wheat) and using a fork as a whisk, roast the flour till it turns a nice dark brown, almost but not quite black, if you can.
Pour thickener into the pot (avert eyes, it will splatter) stir well, let cook a bit more to blend flavors and serve.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Question: The reserved GREASE , is that just garbage now?

Or reserved for another later use?

ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Question: The reserved GREASE , is that just garbage now?
> 
> Or reserved for another later use?
> 
> ED


Note edit.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yep I would make the roux last also, especially a very dark roux.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I think its great to take a recipe and modify it to your taste or what you have on hand.
Thats one reason nothing I make comes out exactly the same each time. All I need is a recipe name and an outline of the ingredients and steps and off I go.
Cooking is fun. Following a recipe sometimes is not fun. Now when it comes to baking I follow the the recipe exactly.
I carefully weigh or measure ingredients. This is one time you must follow directions.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I made this for a potluck lunch. The huge problem with regular seafood gumbo is how pricey the oceanic ingredients can be. I make a big pot or two, then freeze it for later. The whole pot can run 100 dollars for the ingredients alone. I get the good stuff, like nice shrimp, etc.

For a potluck, everyone takes a bit of everything (mostly) so the all meat aspect could be balanced out with some cucumber salad, for example.

I liked it and so did almost everyone who tried it. It was perfect with someone else's cuke salad. It was a nice variation one of the general theories of gumbo; multiple tastes all together, blending and complimenting for a nice overture of flavors for the tongue.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> Yep I would make the roux last also, especially a very dark roux.


Hmm. How do you pronounce "roux"?

For what it's worth, I've always found it works best as a flavor. Without the roux, gumbo is a like a Ferrari with a gas-saving four-cylinder engine - serviceable, maybe but no zip, no fun.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

DoomsDave said:


> Hmm. *How do you pronounce "roux"?*
> 
> For what it's worth, I've always found it works best as a flavor. Without the roux, gumbo is a like a Ferrari with a gas-saving four-cylinder engine - serviceable, maybe but no zip, no fun.


Well it ain't rhux if that is some kind of phonetic spelling. Try rooh. As in ooooh that's hot.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> Well it ain't rhux if that is some kind of phonetic spelling. Try rooh. As in ooooh that's hot.


Maybe with a roll of the tongue?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Maybe with a roll of the tongue?



It sounds just like, You will RUE the day, that you did that.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> It sounds just like, You will RUE the day, that you did that.
> 
> ED


Yes


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Always nice to pick up a new term in a new language!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Another term for roux (thickener), "cajun napalm". You'll know why if it splatters on you.


----------

